# اكشخ واحلى الشنط



## الفرح عنواني (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مرحبا أخواني و أخواتي موضوعي مميز جدا لأن بضاعتي رااااااائعة والسعر حقي قليل جدا لأن أقل شنطة من هذي التشكيلة ب 350 ريال
أما عندي السعر ابتداءا من




250 ريال فقط!!!!!!!!!
أكثر الماركات طلبا: ديور, قوتشي, كوتش, شانيل, فيرساتشي, هرمز و غيرها
بالنسبة لماركة شانيل و فيراقامو فهذا الحجم الجامبو و بطبعة جلد التمساح اللي سعر الأصلية بعشرات الألوف بس هذي اللي يشوفها معك بيقول انها أصلية أما الباقي فهي الأحجام المتوسطة
أترككم مع الصور و امل أن تنال اعجابكم



















​

1) ديور 250 ريال حجم وسط​





التعليقة نفس اللي بالشنطة الأصلية و خامتها جلد مثل ما هو موضح​






2) ماركة بربري لندن 250 ريال حلوة و تصلح للتسوق​






هذي الشنطة ككل​






3) شانيل زهري جلد تمساح جامبو 290 ريال​






هذي الشنطة حقت تكشخ و تصلح لجميع الاستخدامات​






4) ماركة كوتش الشهيرة و بطبعات مختلفة ب 250 ريال​






5) ماركة كوتش من القماش مطعمة بطبعة الليبورد (النمر) أنيقة جدا ب 250 ريال​






اللوقو نفس الشنطة الأصلية
​





6) شنطة فندي بالسلاسل الذهبية ب 250 ريال​






7) دولتشي أند قبانا قماش ب 250 ريال​






8) شنطة سلفاتوري فيراجامو بطبعة جلد التمساح حجم جامبو ب 290 ريال​






من قريب نرى الكتابة نفس الأصلي​






9) شنطة ديور لون رمادي الحجم الوسط​






10) ماركة قوتشي ب 290 ريال بطبعة جلد التمساح فخمة جدا
​





أناقة و جمال الشنطة
​





11) ماركة جيس الشهيرة جلد ب 250 ريال باللون الأسود
​










12) ماركة جيس باللون الرمادي مع الأزرق
​










13) ماركة هيرمز المعروفة باللون الأسود حجمها وسط ب 290 ريال
​





معها محفظة مفاتيح كما هو موضح بالصورة
​





14) شانيل باللون البيج الحجم جامبو ب 290 ريال​











15) ماركة برادا المعروفة بالجلد الأسود ب 250 ريال​











16) ماركة ديور الوسط باللون الأحمر ب 250 ريال
​










17) ماركة روبرتو كافالي ب 250 ريال بالباتنت ليذر (لمعة)​











18) ديور لون بني حجم وسط ب 250 ريال​











19) ماركة جياني فيرساتشي الكلاسيكية الفخمة بالجلد الأسود ب250 ريال​










​على فكرة اللي عجبته الصور لسى الشنط على الطبيعة أحلى و أحلى كمان​
للطلب الرجاء الاتصال على 0547453966 و في حال عدم الرد الرجاء ارسال رسالة نصية لمعاودة الاتصال أو بالارسال على الخاص.
بالنسبة للدفع فهو بالتحويل لحسابي في بنكي الرياض أو الراجحي بعد الاتفاق أعطيكي رقم الحساب
التوصيل ب30 ريال في الرياض و تحاسبين السائق أول ما يوصلها لك. بالامكان تأمين كميات بالجملة بأسعار خاصة للتجار و التاجرات الجادين.






​


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اكشخ واحلى الشنط*

بالتوفيق يااارب ...


----------

